# Ripping Off Posts???



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

Here is a direct quote from a post by Burnsey who complains that I am sharing an article that was originally posted in DBSForums without crediting him:

"Hey if you are going to rip my posts from DBSForums at least give me credit".

burnsy 


Am I in the wrong for sharing an article that appeared in another discussion board, even though it can be accessed free of charge by anybody via the Internet?? My theory is that he has no grounds for complaining since the article can be accessed by anybody via the Internet. Now if he personally wrote the article, then I see where he has grounds to complain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

I wouldnt worry about it, his post really had nothing to do with the way the discussion went here anyways.

Life goes on.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

Brian,

It's impossible to "copyright" links. Besides, who's to say you weren't perusing the LA Times and found the article yourself.

I think the guy was just trying to stir up trouble.

BTW, congrads on being a DBSTalk Legend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks, cblount. Michael and I have had our rounds in the Forums in the past, usually on really petty, simple issues like editing posts or in this matter. Often he shows his bias towards Echostar whenever someone takes criticism at Echostar.


----------

